# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  [XE 11] APEX 4.2, Page 404 not found

## tck-lt

Bonjour,

j'ai install APEX 4.2 sur une base Oracle 11 Express. Je tente de me connecter  l'url suivante pour l'administration APEX : http://127.0.0.1:8081/apex/

J'ai une invite de login/password qui s'affiche :



> The server 127.0.0.1 at XDB requires a username and password.
> 
> Warning: This server is requesting that your username and password be sent in an insecure manner (basic authentication without a secure connection).


Je n'arrive pas  l'viter pour le moment mais je renseigne les bons identifiants. Suite  cela, j'atterris sur une page HTTP 404  not found au lieu de la page d'admin.

Ct base tout est ok, je me connecte sans problme depuis l'invite DOS. J'ai un Tomcat sur la machine qui occupe le port 8080 et APEX occupe le 8081 donc pas de conflit de ce ct l. Je ne vois donc pas quel autre point me bloque.

Edit : j'ai dsinstall XDB. Je n'ai plus l'invite de login. En revanche, lorsque je lance l'url, il m'indique, Intenet Explorer cannot display the webpage. Le rsultat est donc le mme mais le message lgrement diffrent.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## tck-lt

Oracle Express a t compltement rinstall. En revanche j'ai un autre souci pour une autre base donc j'ouvre un nouveau topic.

----------

